# 6 Disc CD changer wont eject, pls help



## keveldevel (Apr 18, 2011)

hello I just bought a 2001 sable with the CD changer in the back and I can here it work when the eject button is pressed but it does NOT eject.
is there a suggested way to get it out so I can inspect it and determine if it can be fixed or if it was just jammed up. 

I thoughts were a screw driver and pry it out while pressing eject. but Ill wait and see whats suggested. lol

Thanks :wave:


----------

